# What are you shooting?



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

For bows, I shoot various longbows of my own make. Most are 70" or more, and all my favorites draw at least 75#. My current favorite is a hickory longbow, 80# at 27"- a real sweetheart. 

I'm currently shooting birch dowel arrows, weighing in at 600 grains, with my own broadheads. I also like hickory for arrows though- just more work to get them made up in quantity and slightly heavier (which is a good thing).


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Im shooting a 2008 Hoyt UltraElite, its the best bow around.
you cant go wrong with Hoyts =]


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Hoyt Helix with Winex limbs. i am in the market for new top end limbs, though.


----------



## Flecky (Mar 21, 2008)

:tongue: read signature :wink: 
70# 255fps


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> Hoyt Helix with Winex limbs. i am in the market for new top end limbs, though.


whats wrong with the Winexes ?
just fancy an upgrade ?


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Im shooting a martin bengal and a hoyt ultratec for target.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

2008 PSE x-force ss  45lbs 26.5 draw length 26 " a2a
heres a pic


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

I just got a Diamond Marquis the only reason i'm on here is just i have to give my arm a break but right now its spec's are 
61# draw 
27.5 DL 
HHA sight 
WB
250 maxima cut at 26.5 in. @ 324 grains-274fps 
3355 GT's @27 in. little lighter than the maximas shooting-279fps


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bowtech gaurdian 
28in draw
63 lbs 
maximas/maxima hunters 350s/and axis 400s all have designated jobs 
deadcenter 18inch front bar with 6 inch offset


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

fred bear truth 2
63# @ 29"


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> whats wrong with the Winexes ?
> just fancy an upgrade ?


yep. i also figure that faster limbs coupled with a slightly higher poundage will allow my arrows to tune better because right now they are a little overlong and as weak as possible, and they're still stiffer than i'd like them to be. i don't have much room left to increase my poundage on my current limbs, so i'll be going two pounds up on the next set, whenever and whatever they may be.


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

i shoot all of these :tongue:

Mathews Drenalin 70# 29"
Mathews Ovation 50# 28"
PSE Kingfisher 50# @28"
Blackhawk Scorpion 35# @28''


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

check the sig.:wink:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

*bow*

i shoot a matrix riser with the cx 900 limbs. I have 3 matrix riser and 2 sets of the cx 900 limbs (the limbs r great.)


----------



## girlhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

Micro Midas 3


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Flecky said:


> :tongue: read signature :wink:
> 70# 255fps


Squeeze the trigger? We're talking bows, not guns:wink:! Just kidding.

He's right. No matter what we shoot, it's all a matter of the archer. Though some gear makes it a bit easier. It takes more skill to shoot a longbow accurately than does a compound with sights. 

It seems that when you look at what someone's shooting, you're not judging their gear, you're really judging them. Because we choose what we shoot for a reason.


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

I shoot a 

Win & Win Winact 25inch riser
Win & Win Winact carbon limbs.....pulling 38lbs....
shibuya DX button
D75 string
win & win extender bar
cartel midas vbar
arten short rods
petron long rod
Cartel K sight
Easton ACC's 3-04/680


Kegan, have u ever tried making a longbow with bamboo.....it gettin popular over here in longbows...
...my dad recently got a longbow made by a great longbowmaker called Charlie and its made of bamboo, hickoy and lemon wood i think........

Gemma :wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Harmony said:


> Kegan, have u ever tried making a longbow with bamboo.....it gettin popular over here in longbows...
> ...my dad recently got a longbow made by a great longbowmaker called Charlie and its made of bamboo, hickoy and lemon wood i think........
> 
> Gemma :wink:


Not yet- but I have a boo strip for backing a bow in the corner. Just have to find a belly wood that has enough elasticity and compression strength to handle it. Bamboo was Howard Hill's favorite bow material- it's light but VERY strong, perfect for bows.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

me and my bowtech 82nd airbourne


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

alpine archery silverado eclipse at 45-50 # somewhere in there 
24''draw length
rip cord
black gold flash point 4 pin
limbsaver stabilizer forgot model
radial x weaves 100 grain or gold tip 3555


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Bear Truth 29" at 62#


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

2006 Hoyt Ultra Tec - 3-D
2008 Hoyt Katera - Hunting


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

2wyoming said:


> 2006 Hoyt Ultra Tec - 3-D
> 2008 Hoyt Katera - Hunting


you got rid of the x-force already ?


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Hoyt Lazertec 50lbs maxed trophy taker top load rest copper johns b4 long and limbsaver scoil stab


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

2007 Bowtech commander, 55lbs 30" draw easton infused arrows 430-460 grains great setup.


----------

